# Electric blue or orange shrimp?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Just curious if there is such a shrimp out there or in the making (breeding or franken'ed or something)?

I was at Franks and saw the bright neon orange crayfish in the dark green yarn mops. Loved it but was wondering if something smaller was around. Say CRS or Amamo size?

Thanks.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

http://feelaqua.co.kr/shop/main/index.php

shrimps come in many stunning colours...only thing is the price and even if you wanted to pay for it, shipping is another issue


----------

